# One way to keep wine must warm



## olusteebus (Apr 14, 2015)

I need to degass some more and clarify some Pinot Grigio which has not cleared much in 2 1/2 months. Using a heating pad, an external thermostat and some bungy cords, I have set this up. 

I taped the thermostat sensor to the bottom of the carboy and when it reaches the correct temperature, it will cut off the heating pad. If you look at the thermostat, you will see a yellow light, that means that the heat is on. The plug that I plugged the pad in also has a light to show when power is available. This is the first time I have used this in this manner and I do think it will be more efficient than the water bath method I have been using. The water bath method can allow me to do two carboys at one time.


----------



## gaboy (Apr 14, 2015)

I have the same thermostat but cannot figure how to wire it to work with a Brew Belt, Any tips?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 14, 2015)

gaboy said:


> I have the same thermostat but cannot figure how to wire it to work with a Brew Belt, Any tips?



Does this help? http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71d%2BzBa1qsS.pdf


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 15, 2015)

I will need to see how I did mine later today.


----------



## gaboy (Apr 15, 2015)

THANKS, Sour Grapes, the directions with the unit are VERY confusing to a wiring novice!!


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 15, 2015)

It took me some time to figure it out. Here is a video that will tell you how to do it. Let me know if any other questions. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30TvX1Zz1-Y[/ame]


----------



## gaboy (Apr 15, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> It took me some time to figure it out. Here is a video that will tell you how to do it. Let me know if any other questions.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30TvX1Zz1-Y



THANKS for pointing this out, it clarifies everything!!


----------

